# Villas At Southgate, St. George, Utah



## DianneL (Jul 9, 2012)

I have placed this resort on hold for a late March, 2014 vacation.  I have read the reviews and the resort seems to be ok, but not a Marriott or Westin type resort.  However, we are going there for location to see Bryce, Zion and maybe travel on across Utah to Arches and Monument Valley.  I would like feedback as to the resort and also the time of year we are planning the vacation.  Thanks.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2012)

I stayed at this resort, and I'm sure one of the reviews you read was mine.  I was pretty underwhelmed by the place, but I love the location. If you will only use it as a base camp, it's fine.  If you want fancy digs, keep looking.  To be fair, the unit I stayed in was the one closest to the office, and it was pretty run down.  If they try to give you that one, ask for another.  I'd stay there again, just not in that unit.

Weather in St. George itself should be pretty good about then.  Zion will be similar temps, but may be a tad cooler, since it's a bit higher in the mountains.  Bryce will likely be quite a bit colder, since it's a couple thousand feet higher elevation.  But it should still be gorgeous to see.

Rather than drive all the way to Arches and Monument Valley from there, (which is a really long ways and should be a trip in itself), give thought to doing what we did:  From St. George, see Zion NP, then drive up I-15 through Kolob Canyon, and on to Bryce NP.  Take Utah Highway 12 to Kodachrome Basin State Park, then on to Capitol Reef National Park.  Backtrack and cut south through Kanab, Utah, to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.  Come back through Zion back to St. George.  It makes an awesome trip, with loads of incredible scenery.

When we did our week there, we stayed two nights in St. George while seeing Zion.  Then one night at Bryce, one night in Torrey, Utah near Capitol Reef NP, then one night at the North Rim.  Back to St. George for two more nights while seeing more of Zion.  It's a fair amount of driving, but not too much on any one day.  And the scenery is always changing.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## DianneL (Jul 10, 2012)

*Great info*

Thanks, Dave, for such great info.  Sounds like a good plan.  If we do go to Arches, etc. we plan to do that on the end of the trip and spend a couple of days there, not try to do it from St. George.  But then it is a long drive back to Las Vegas, which is the airport we will probably fly into for the trip.  And, we will be using Villas at Southgate only as a base, spending little time there.   This exchange, like many of my trades, is for location, not for ammenities and luxury.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2012)

Las Vegas was our starting and ending place, too.  I think by the end of the week we'd put something like 1500 miles on the rental car.  Be sure you get unlimited miles!  

In order to see Arches properly you'll need a couple of days in Moab. Sunrises and sunsets are amazing there, especially if you like hiking.  Don't forget that Canyonlands NP is basically right across the highway from Arches.  And then south of there is Monument Valley, Four Corners, Antelope Canyon, Lake Powell, and Canyon De Chelle.  You could easily spend a second week or more seeing all those areas, too.  There is never enough vacation time.  

Search the old TUG threads of John Cummings.  He did a similar trip to what we did in Utah, and his trip report was excellent.  I think he actually did more than we did.

Dave


----------



## shagnut (Jul 10, 2012)

Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge is another great option. IT actually says it's in Washington, UTah which is actually a suburb of St George. The resort is basically a well appointed townhouse . I could be happy living there.  There is a lot to see and do in that area.  You've got some good recommendations, my trip consisted of Zion, Bryce, one night at the north rim of the GC which in my opinion is a must. In March tho, it may be closed. If so head out to Torry to go to Capitol Reef & onto Arches.  The scenery is unbelievable.  shaggy


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge is another great option.



+1 for Canyon Villas.  That was the main reason I bought into MROP.  My ownership is weighted for the "St. George Area," which includes both Villas at Southgate and Canyon Villas as the home resort - my choice.  What I especially liked about Canyon Villas is the residential feel of the area.

Dave


----------



## Margariet (Jul 10, 2012)

DianneL said:


> I have placed this resort on hold for a late March, 2014 vacation.  I have read the reviews and the resort seems to be ok, but not a Marriott or Westin type resort.  However, we are going there for location to see Bryce, Zion and maybe travel on across Utah to Arches and Monument Valley.  I would like feedback as to the resort and also the time of year we are planning the vacation.  Thanks.



We did the same thing a few timers but we chose the WorldMark St George. Not bad either. And another time we went to Brian Head which was amazing. St George was good for Zion, Snow Canyon, and the north part of the Grand Canyon. Brian Heas was better for Bryce, much nearer, and for Cedar Breaks. Flagstaff was a good position for the southern part of the Grand Canyon, the Petrified Forest and Page. We traveled to Monument Valley and the arches in between timeshare weeks or stayed a night over.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 10, 2012)

*Canyon Villas*

I don't see Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge.  Is that an II affiliate?  I am trading through RCI.  Don't have an II account.  Anyway, I did confirm Villas at Southgate for our vacation.  Thanks again for all the good info.  I am printing it off and putting it in my file for this trip. 

Dianne


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2012)

DianneL said:


> I don't see Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge.  Is that an II affiliate?  I am trading through RCI.  Don't have an II account.  Anyway, I did confirm Villas at Southgate for our vacation.  Thanks again for all the good info.  I am printing it off and putting it in my file for this trip.
> 
> Dianne



Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge is RCI code A716.  Here's the page from RCI's website:  http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/availableUnits.do?productType=All&tab=AvailableUnits&wowRdRedirect=true

Dave


----------



## DianneL (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks.  I found Canyon Villas.  Didn't have any dates that would work for us but does appear to be nicer than Villas at Southgate.  Thanks for the info.
Dianne


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2012)

DianneL said:


> Thanks.  I found Canyon Villas.  Didn't have any dates that would work for us but does appear to be nicer than Villas at Southgate.  Thanks for the info.
> Dianne




It's pretty new, and I believe it's still being actively sold. But it's just a residence-type timeshare.  There is no "resort" there.

Dave


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 17, 2012)

*Canyon Villas*

I have a week booked for Canyon Villas for next September.  I was wondering what the drive time is from there to the different parks.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 17, 2012)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I have a week booked for Canyon Villas for next September.  I was wondering what the drive time is from there to the different parks.



It's located just outside Washington, Utah, which is basically a suburb on the north side of St. George, Utah.  You can check Google Maps for mileage from St. George to the parks to get more exact numbers.  But figure Zion is only about 30 minutes away, Bryce Canyon is about two hours, North Rim of the Grand Canyon is maybe four hours away, depending on traffic, if driving through the southern end of Zion.

Dave


----------

